# keeping tegus together?



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive seen a few people keeping tegu's together.. so i have a few questions.
*1)* what size enclosure would 2 adult tegus need ?
*2) *would it be ok to keep 2 different origined tegus together? like If i got a golden with my black and white? or red? etc.
*3) *will they be ok if i start out by letting them bond an hour a day under supervision ? and then progressed to keeping them together.
*4) *is size important?

thanks!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Not this again..


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

bump up


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Not this again..


says it all really........


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

all what again?!
all i asked is can i keep another tegu with my current tegu!


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Have a read through this: Introducing a New Tegu - The Tegu Community Forums

RE: diff tegu sp together.

Reds and golds are commonly kept together as they reach similar adult size, b&w's are larger and bulkier so bear in mind the size difference (IE female gold and male b&w - significant size difference). If you introduce them correctly, you should have success, just always be aware that one may turn on the other and then you'll need to house them separately for a short time at least, maybe indefinately (but this can be said with any animals housed together IMO).

The other point to take into consideration is breeding, I do not know how likely cross breeding would be, but obv it occurs as I have seen gold x b&w and red x golds for sale in the last few months.

Hope this helps


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

I think tegu's are very hard to breed, plus id prolly get another female 
thanks.


----------



## hayleylucia (Jun 17, 2009)

i have a 3ft b/w tegu and a 4ft red tegu in the same viv i didnt introduse them slowly just put them into together and now they are always cuddled up together but i would advise having both the same sex together if you do decide to put 2 different breeds in the same viv mine are both females and close in size so they were ok but i dont allow them near my smaller b/w unless im there watching them coz they do try to climb on her and it would kill her so my advise would be make sure they are close in size coz tegus love to cliomb on each other

and the size of the viv they are both in is 6x2x2 but we will extend it to 8x4x4 but they do have alot of room now

hope this helps you


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

well mines going in a 6x2x2 when i get them, well why its in quaranteen it will be in a 4x2x2 hopfully.. and then it will be moved into the 6x2x2 with my current tegu, then after this they will go in a 8x4x3 do you think thats an ok size?
maybe i could build a shelf so they have abit more room? + it could be a hide too?


----------



## hayleylucia (Jun 17, 2009)

i thinkthe 8x4x3 will be fine mine got loads of room for both in the 6x2x2 coz tegus like to curl up in corners or under logs so they dont seem to use the room but its just better to make it bigger when they get bigger


----------



## DolphinPython (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i will, thanks for the help!


----------

